# identificar capacidad de condensadores



## jorgeroden (Feb 19, 2007)

Hola, me gustaría saber la forma de obtener la capacidad de cualquier tipo de condensadores, es decir los códigos de colores o caracteres que se usan cuando no viene la capacidad impresa sobre el condensador (para todos los tipos).
Gracias


----------



## heli (Feb 19, 2007)

Básicamente es el mismo que para las resistencias, con un color más para la tensión máxima.
http://www.electronica.com.ve/herra/calcap/calcap.htm


----------



## jorgeroden (Feb 20, 2007)

gracias heli, ¿y para los que no llevan colores? ¿cómo obtengo la capacidad cuando llevan grabados unos "números" en su superficie?
gracias


----------



## heli (Feb 20, 2007)

¿Es más fácil!
Te ahorras convertir los colores a números. La regla es la misma:
223 = 22 000 pf


----------



## jorgeroden (Feb 20, 2007)

¿esta regla vale para todos los condensadores?
Gracias


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 11, 2007)

Hola, disculpen si soy algo duro con esto... es que me confundo mucho. Corrijanme lo siguiente:
1 = 1pF
10 = 10pF
101 = 100pF
102 = 1nF
103 = 10nF
104 = 100nF
105 = 1µF
Es así?

Cómo es un condensador cerámico de 1,8pF?

Cómo es la nomenclatura de los condensadores de polister? Por ejemplo estos:
» .   1   J   100V   JL
» 0.33    /10    1000
» µ22K    100
» 536K    250V

Bueno, creo que esas son todas mis dudas respecto a capacitores (de momento)

Saludos,


----------



## Juan Mateo (Abr 17, 2007)

por favor alguien sabe donde puedo encontrar los valores comerciales de bobinas (inductores) y condensadores (capacitores)? 
Le agradeceria mucho esa información a quien me pueda colaborar. Gracias


----------



## mabauti (Abr 17, 2007)

*bobinas*
http://www.futurlec.com/Inductors.shtml

*condensadores*
no polarizados : http://www.futurlec.com/CapCer.shtml
polarizados : http://www.futurlec.com/CapElectro.shtml


----------

